# Can an unbred doe have an udder? *PIC*



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The goat I bought yesterday has a little udder. They said she has never been bred. It is tight against her belly.
Her dam was a 5* milker, not sure if that might have anything to do with it.

Any thoughts?

Edit: I was mistaken, it is about the size of a softball or grapefruit.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Can an unbred doe have an udder?*

For her to develop an udder as a result of a pregnancy she would need to be at least 3 months along. So, it wouldn't hurt to keep an eye on her. But yes, she can have a mass of mammary tissue that would look like a small udder without being pregnant or ever being bred!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Can an unbred doe have an udder?*

She sounds bred to me, but I agree with the post above. Baseball size though sounds like she's got some kids in there. Did the previous owner have a buck on the property or neighbors? She was probably bred without them knowing.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Can an unbred doe have an udder?*

No buck on the property. And they say she has not been exposed to a buck. I dunno. She's really skinny though. I'm feeding her quite a bit twice a day to try to get her weight up.

I got her off of craigslist. I can tell you what the person I bought her from said, but again, it's all hear-say. So she could have been bred. Who really knows.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Can an unbred doe have an udder?*

precocious udders arevery common on high production animals. if her mom wasa 5* it wouldn't surprise me at all


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Can an unbred doe have an udder?*

yes they can...I had an 18 month old doe (not in kid) come in to milk so bad that i had to milk her ...and not have a kid with a slight udder


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Can an unbred doe have an udder?*

Oh yeah it's deffinitely possible! I have 3 month old KIDS that get loose back there, which is why certain lines have to be bred for yearling milkers around here to prevent them from getting really bad percocious udders (I had a "dry" yearling that had one the size of most people's 2 yr old mammaries) Just keep an eye on it lol :thumb:


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Can an unbred doe have an udder?*

Our herd founders came from a herd that had been intensively line bred for production for over 50 years. Our first three or four generations were ALL precocious, developing small udders before being bred and going into full milk very early in their pregnancies. We still get quite a few. Your doe may be precocious and not pregnant. It's nothing to worry about but is worth watching for excess heat, continued enlargement , pain, etc. as even a never-bred doe can develop mastitis if she has developed mammary tissue.


----------



## hphorses (Feb 16, 2010)

I know I am new here but when I was a kid I rescued a goat from the neighbors and she had never been bred but every spring when the grass would come she would bag up and I had to milk her. I got half a gallon of milk twice daily out of her through the summer with never being bred.. I even raised a baby deer with her milk one summer.
When I sold her the lady who bought her bred her and said she had never had a milk goat in her life that could milk that much!

Tara


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

wow! never-ending milk without rebreeding? milk without breeding? is it known why this happens? i'm very inerested!


----------

